# Show Me the Money - A review



## Brendan Burgess (28 Feb 2004)

_Originally posted by Unregistered user Pete:_


 Now that SMTm money is over it was better than Your Money or your Life? 

Hobbs and Hall are completely different, but SMTM wins on humour and engagement, getting behind the people story better. 

It took me a while to get Hobbs sense of fun and devilment, but as the series went on it became the prevalent thing, and it seems to work for people on the show. Hall is really good too but he is much more of a showman, where the emphasis is on him rather than the participants. RTE wins this one in my book.


----------



## sueellen (29 Feb 2004)

Overall I did not rate the show for the following reasons:-

1.  It depicted most of the women in a financial bimbo (Imelda Marcos too many pairs of shoes style) and not quite all of us fall into that category all of the time.

2.  The facts and figures in each programme did not quite add up and I would have to admit that I did not see all of the programmes but everyone contributing here has confirmed same each week.

3.  I would have preferred to see possibly someone who could/has used MABS but don't know for sure if that is possible when making a programme for telly.

4.  I found it very annoying that of the progs. that I did see that each one of them appeared to adopt the 'bury your head in the sand' syndrome and duly go (a) back to Arnotts for yet another outfit (b) just have to get off the bus close to Henry St./Grafton St. or buy a sports car and (c) continue to use taxis and while doing so spend €50 on one of them.

If it had gone on for much longer I don't know if the giggle factor would have held my interest and I think the 'what financial benefit am I getting from this half hour' question might have popped into the head.  Hate to say it but a half hour spent reading on _AAM_ might be more beneficial and I mean that in a purely realistic manner.

Rant over - sorry if I went on a bit.


----------



## Jellybean (29 Feb 2004)

*SMTM*

The entertainment vs dreary money facts show has been well covered. TV is an entirely different medium to an interactive money facts website. The series was a success if the posts on AAM are anything to go by, including those on the last show which was great fun.

Taken as an entertainment show about people and their relationship to money SMTM delivered. I was one of the skeptics, not won over by the first show I have to say, but as I got into it I thought it was one of the best things on the box and I heard many people talking about it around work.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

It definitely succeeded as an entertainment programme, but I would agree with Sueellen that viewers wouldn't learn much from a financial point of view. 

But would anyone watch a serious financial programme? Probably not. 

A campaigning programme could be popular. IFSRA will shortly be naming and shaming. Surely a television programme could do the same?

If there was a programme on next Thursday covering financial aspects of buying a house, would that attract many viewers? Or a tax planning programme? Or an investment programme? 

Most people would probably not watch a pure finance programme, but they might watch a programme with 10 minutes of hard information and 15 minutes of personal stories. But maybe that would work better on radio or the web?

Brendan


----------



## Aquila (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

If anything the show has made me feel a lot better at managing money than I though I was  

I was disappointed that they didn't have anyone on a low income who couldn't simply cut back on frivolous spending though. And yes, a few 'soundbytes' of factual information would have improved the show greatly.


----------



## ninsaga (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

Gave up watching SMTM after the first few episodes as it was the same 'ol same 'ol stuff week on week.

Good for entertinment value but it stops there.

To answer Your question Brendan..."If there was a programme on next Thursday covering financial aspects of buying a house, would that attract many viewers? Or a tax planning programme? Or an investment programme? "

..most definitely yes.. so there is the opportunity here I think for the program makers - no harm if those topics were substituted in for 'some' of the endless Changing Rooms, Real Rooms, DIY with Tommy Walsh, House Doctor cycle that it taking over all channels these days...

ninsaga


----------



## sluice44 (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

I think the problem with SMTH is that it was too short.

It was only about 20mins of TV.  10mins to outline the problem and 10mins for the solution.  The 'solution' involved Eddie Hobbs returning a month(?) later and asking, 'did you do what I said?'  Regardless of whether they said yes or no, that was the end of the programme.

It would have been a better series if he had worked with them through the 'dark hours.'  We all make New Year resolutions etc but we all stumble.  If you want to stop smoking, you can ring a helpline; similarly with alcohol.  As another poster mentioned, MABS didn't get a mention.

Having said all that, RTE have made a decent first attempt at the personal finance area.  Will it be renewed?  And will Eddie Hobbs ever NOT recommend the Credit Union?

Sluice


----------



## rainyday (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

I'm not so sure that Eddie did a better job of 'getting behind the people issues'. Alvin did more amateur psychology to identify the source of unhappiness which led to overspending. I recall one overweight lady in floods of tears. I don't think Eddie really scratched the surface - he has to be cruel to be kind.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (29 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

Anybody else here (other than me) who didn't watch the programme at all? Actually I caught the first five minutes of the couple living in the Corpo house but wasn't able to watch the rest.


----------



## Winsome (29 Feb 2004)

*Bottom Line*

Whether SMTM was or wasn't a success is decided elsewhere, in the mass market. Interesting though our views may be to one another as an online financial community, we're unrepresentative. 

From my family reaction , overall I thought it worked as an entertainment show that sparked awareness and discussion especially about bad money management at a basic level. My teenagers were avid watchers, which was useful to me trying to get them to believe that bad things happen if you mess up money - and Dad has a limit! There wasn't too much meat beyond the basics but I suppose thats to be expected from a TV show. 

TV isn't the forum for detailed money topics, it works differently. The best place for that is here, and in the print media. If SMTM is rated as an entertainment show with mild money messages it was a success. If it is measured as a campaigning type show with detailed money stories it fails. I'd love to see a hard hitting consumer show exploring the rotten underbelly of our nation, but I don't think RTE are up for it, otherwise they'd have done it already. Hobbs, Mc Williams, Browne et al would be ideal presenters. Hobbs would bring humour and a hard hitting style. Mc Williams brings a strong intellect, and Browne his barrister and journalistic skills - but its only a dream.


----------



## daltonr (1 Mar 2004)

*Re: Bottom Line*



> Gave up watching SMTM after the first few episodes as it was the same 'ol same 'ol stuff week on week.



Actually, I think you missed out.  I felt that way after the first few episodes, I think I mentioned in one of the posts that I wouldn't be too pushed if I missed the rest.

As it happens I rarely saw a full episode after that, but what I saw, and what I've been told, the show seems to have finished stronger than it started.

I for one definitely prefer Alvin Hall's shows.  Not for any specific reason that I can point to, I just find them more enjoyable.  

But Overall I think SMTM get's a thumbs up.  Here's to season two.  Maybe they could do a Celebrity Christmas Special.  P. Flynn would be good.  Apparently it's very hard to keep a couple of houses going.

-Rd


----------



## Red (2 Mar 2004)

*Re: Bottom Line*

"Apparently it's very hard to keep a couple of houses going"

Not really. If you are in fianna fail and you have rich friends who will give you a million or two no problem

Red


----------



## endowed (3 Mar 2004)

I would say that there's a very good chance that the powers-that-be in RTE will ensure that _AGTEL_ (the programme-makers) produces a second season of SMTM. 

As in most of these things, the "ratings are king" and if SMTM managed to maintain their high ratings (esp. for a money programme) for the later shows in this run, then there should be more TV financial stories to tell in the future.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (3 Mar 2004)

> If you are in fianna fail and you have rich friends who will give you a million or two no problem



Or FG. As in Michael Lowry...


----------



## Vanilla (4 Mar 2004)

Don't think anyone gave Michael Lowry a house, though, O. Bit of undeclared gift/ income alright...


----------



## ajapale (4 Mar 2004)

Vanilla,



> Don't think anyone gave Michael Lowry a house though



Have you been to HolyCross? A damn fine property by any measure.

Ajapale


----------



## Cosmos (5 Mar 2004)

*SMTM II*

Love to see Hobbs interview any of the following; O'Brien and his flights, Desmond and his IFSC / Haughy links, Lowry and his Eastren Europe business, Burke and his Land interests, Redmond and his sandwiches!!!! I'd say we'd be doubled over if SMTM I is anything to go by.


----------



## Vanilla (5 Mar 2004)

*Re: SMTM II*

In fact I have been to Holycross, and I agree, his house is lovely. But   afaik nobody gave it to him...


----------



## MAC (6 Mar 2004)

*Holycross....*

I thought Big Bad Ben funded the mother of all extensions?

MAC


----------



## Marion (6 Mar 2004)

Ah now Mac!

Sure it was only a conservatory!

Marion :hat


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Mar 2004)

Wasn't the original house built without planning permission even if rentention was allowed?


----------

